# Manual Grinders



## marc1882 (Aug 30, 2018)

Ok help needed in buying a new hand grinder,have a budget of £250,will be used mainly for espresso at home and aeropress on the go,there's quite a few different grinders for my budget but from reading posts on forum it depends on what you need the grinder to do,have looked at kino and comandante,field 47 all seem to do the same job,it's going to be used daily as I travel a lot,any help would be great


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

A quick forum search and you will have your choice 😎👍Feld not in stock M47 classic not in stock so the simplicity or Phoenix


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm selling my rhino wares because it won't do espresso and, after reading around here for the past week have just ordered a 1zpresso JX-Pro. Can't tell you what it's like but should have it on Monday. Seemed a good option for home and travel and reasonable price as it should work out about £160 shipped (with import etc). ordered late Thursday night, shipped Friday, due Monday, all the way from Taiwan.


----------



## marc1882 (Aug 30, 2018)

Jony said:


> A quick forum search and you will have your choice 😎👍Feld not in stock M47 classic not in stock so the simplicity or Phoenix


 Thanks @Jony,is there a vast difference between the simplicity and phoenix,the simplicity is only slightly over budget but is it worth paying the extra for it 🤔🤔


----------



## marc1882 (Aug 30, 2018)

SafetyThird said:


> I'm selling my rhino wares because it won't do espresso and, after reading around here for the past week have just ordered a 1zpresso JX-Pro. Can't tell you what it's like but should have it on Monday. Seemed a good option for home and travel and reasonable price as it should work out about £160 shipped (with import etc). ordered late Thursday night, shipped Friday, due Monday, all the way from Taiwan.


 Hi @SafetyThird,have read a lot on the forum about the 1zepresso grinders,but with 3 different options of grinders I don't know much about the difference between them all,will be interesting to hear your verdict on the JX Pro


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

SafetyThird said:


> I'm selling my rhino wares because it won't do espresso and, after reading around here for the past week have just ordered a 1zpresso JX-Pro. Can't tell you what it's like but should have it on Monday. Seemed a good option for home and travel and reasonable price as it should work out about £160 shipped (with import etc). ordered late Thursday night, shipped Friday, due Monday, all the way from Taiwan.


 It's a great grinder, mostly for anything from medium to dark. But as expected it doesn't perform all that well with light dense roasts. At least not on the la pav. But this would be expected with a smaller burred conical I think. For £160 can't expect the world!


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

marc1882 said:


> Hi @SafetyThird,have read a lot on the forum about the 1zepresso grinders,but with 3 different options of grinders I don't know much about the difference between them all,will be interesting to hear your verdict on the JX Pro


 This was the review that made me push the button on it. https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/11/21/1zpresso-jx-and-jx-pro-hand-grinders/


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> It's a great grinder, mostly for anything from medium to dark. But as expected it doesn't perform all that well with light dense roasts. At least not on the la pav. But this would be expected with a smaller burred conical I think. For £160 can't expect the world!


 Very true. Longer term, I have a Niche on order but it won't ship until November so I needed something to tide me over and then will become my travel grinder for when I have to go away occasionally for work.


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

SafetyThird said:


> Very true. Longer term, I have a Niche on order but it won't ship until November so I needed something to tide me over and then will become my travel grinder for when I have to go away occasionally for work.


 Could I pester you for where you bought it? BB have it for £189. Thanks.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Jasetaylor said:


> Could I pester you for where you bought it? BB have it for £189. Thanks.


 Directly off the site with paypal I'm guess like I did. 
Took about 4 days and Fedex send you a text with the customs bill for round £20. 
Mine was a good dollar day so £155 in total.


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Directly off the site with paypal I'm guess like I did.
> Took about 4 days and Fedex send you a text with the customs bill for round £20.
> Mine was a good dollar day so £155 in total.


 Thanks, that's a great deal relative to what BB are charging.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Jasetaylor said:


> Thanks, that's a great deal relative to what BB are charging.


 I think you could get it even cheaper if you can find a bank or something like Revolut to remove the crappy paypal rate.

I think today it would be around £140 with the strength on the pound.

If I am honest part of me is tempted to part with mine to upgrade to the JE

Anyone used it? Any thoughts as to whether the 47mm italmill burrs are worth the upgrade? Are these burrs whats in the Kinu m47?


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> If I am honest part of me is tempted to part with mine to upgrade to the JE
> 
> Anyone used it? Any thoughts as to whether the 47mm italmill burrs are worth the upgrade? Are these burrs whats in the Kinu m47?


 If you do decide to part with it, give me a shout.

I had a look at the 1Zpresso site a few minutes ago and sat on a similar dilemma - JX Pro or JE seeing as the price is the same. Decided to leave it to fate, see it a JX Pro pops up for sale and sure enough one has but, 27 minutes tool late and beaten by another buyer.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Jasetaylor said:


> If you do decide to part with it, give me a shout.
> 
> I had a look at the 1Zpresso site a few minutes ago and sat on a similar dilemma - JX Pro or JE seeing as the price is the same. Decided to leave it to fate, see it a JX Pro pops up for sale and sure enough one has but, 27 minutes tool late and beaten by another buyer.


 Ah the JE is like an upgraded JX, so not enough adjustment for dialling in. 
The JE pro is the upgraded JX pro. 
Probably an extra £40 by my calcs at least.


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

marc1882 said:


> Hi @SafetyThird,have read a lot on the forum about the 1zepresso grinders,but with 3 different options of grinders I don't know much about the difference between them all,will be interesting to hear your verdict on the JX Pro


 They have more than 3 capable of espresso just to confuse matters - https://www.1zpresso.co/espresso


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Jasetaylor said:


> They have more than 3 capable of espresso just to confuse matters - https://www.1zpresso.co/espresso


 Why so complicated!!!


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Why so complicated!!!


 Too much choice and of course all with exponentialy increasing cost. The Italmill 47mm bur with a more aggressive toothed arrangement and darkened metal, the wooden accents, all to appeal to the go faster, harder, better'er.........I had to reel myself in, I have a Niche Zero on its way and a hand grinder which will seldomly see use but great to have for travelling.

I've put my focus on the XP Pro, the Commandante C40 and the MBK Feld47 Traveller.

The C40 is widely reviewed and highly praised, I just cannot see the value. I think it is vastly overpriced given the sum of its parts, materials and construction. The use of plastic, CHS steel stock with a veneer shroud, the press fit shaft braces, the cheap glass jar....I have a hard time seeing £200 of value (£230 if you want the grind adjustment range close to that of the XP Pro). Granted the performance is great but put it next to the machined billet construction of the XP Pro or Feld47, I can't help but feel I'm paying brand premium for the C40.

I'm also having a few doubts over the Niche Zero, there is a design flaw which niggles me but that's for another thread.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Like others before me and others since, I bought the 1Zpresso JX Pro whilst waiting for my Niche to arrive. My intention was to sell the hand grinder on once the Niche arrived. However, I enjoyed using it so much that I decided to keep it as a back up / travel grinder. It's a great little hand grinder imho.

Regards,
John


----------



## asaul (Jul 29, 2020)

Are there any slightly more affordable manual grinders that are passable for espresso or are the XP Pro, C40 and Feld47 the minimum that is capable? Ideally I'd like something small to go alongside my filter coffee setup which isn't able to go fine enough.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Grinding for espresso on a hand grinder is a definition of masochism. It's hard work and even more so on the cheaper end grinders. The problem is grind consistency and ability to go fine enough. With the bigger burr sets, it's slightly easier to grind but still a pain - you seem to be grinding for ever.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Grinding for espresso on a hand grinder is a definition of masochism. It's hard work and even more so on the cheaper end grinders. The problem is grind consistency and ability to go fine enough. With the bigger burr sets, it's slightly easier to grind but still a pain - you seem to be grinding for ever.


 I've been suprised how easy it is with the large burrs on the JX Pro. Around 30 seconds for a light roast and not particularly arduous. A really nice experience if I'm honest


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> I've been suprised how easy it is with the large burrs on the JX Pro. Around 30 seconds for a light roast and not particularly arduous. A really nice experience if I'm honest


I agree. I favour darker roasts and my JX pro chomps through 20 grams in about 25 seconds. I really enjoy the ritual and my family most definitely enjoy the silence at 5am.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

ChilledMatt said:


> I agree. I favour darker roasts and my JX pro chomps through 20 grams in about 25 seconds. I really enjoy the ritual and my family most definitely enjoy the silence at 5am.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


 That was my reason! I get up about an hour before mine and got fed up of putting a pillow over the mignon!

in addition I've now mastered the JX pro with lighter roasts, but microwaving for 30 seconds first.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Just had my JX-Pro delivered. Originally the shipment info said it would be Monday, then each day the delivery date bumped until today when it arrived. Still, 7 days door to door isn't bad from Taiwan. I've not had the text from Fedex asking for any payment so I'll see if that turns up soon.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Ha! I literally hit 'submit reply' on my comment at the moment my phone buzzed with a text saying I have a charge of £18.34 from Fedex. Paypal cost was £134.09 for $169 at 1: 1.2603 exchange rate. Means my total for the grinder was 152.43


----------

